# do you have a 17' Lund Fisherman or Pro Sport??



## djangoninja (Oct 16, 2007)

Basically, I'm shopping for a new boat, and I'm looking at these models. However, they are difficult to find locally for sale. Even the local Lund dealer doesn't have any new ones. 

this may be an odd request I'm trying to find someone locally with one of these boats so I can simply take a look at it, even if you aren't selling it. I see these boats all the time on the Gorge, but I'm hoping to take a close look at one to see if it is what I want, but I can't find one anywhere close. 

Please let me know if you or someone you know has one, so I can see if this is what I want. Thanks!


----------



## Mallardpin (Sep 8, 2007)

My dad has one, but it is in storage.

If you still want to take a look I will PM you when he gets it out.


----------



## djangoninja (Oct 16, 2007)

I'd absolutely love to see it. Please PM me when it is available. 

I should have mentioned in my post that I'm located in SLC, but I work in Orem. However, I can drive anywhere reasonable if someone has a boat I can look at. 

if anyone else has one i can take a peek at, please let me know as well

Much appreciated.


----------

